# 2019.....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So how has 2019 been so far for you all? For me nothing great kind of an off year for some reason....seems like more stressors for myself and others. Don't know how to explain it just everything seems a little off since the beginning of the year.....


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Majorly busy, we are preparing to sell the house and move again, the 3rd time in 4 years(long story). Not to be recommended at all, its exhausting. 
We have spent the last 8 months working on the house, tiring when you are both in your 60's.:|


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

So far, quite excellent.

Marriage, career, health; all rockin'!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Found out a couple days ago my wife is unexpectedly pregnant. Shaping up to be a wild ride of a year for us. :wtf:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Found out a couple days ago my wife is unexpectedly pregnant. Shaping up to be a wild ride of a year for us. :wtf:


Oh my!! :surprise: Been there, done that. Give it some time...you'll get used to the idea and will eventually get excited. I'll just say congratulations now for when that time comes.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> Oh my!! :surprise: Been there, done that. Give it some time...you'll get used to the idea and will eventually get excited. I'll just say congratulations now for when that time comes.


We are both pretty resigned to it. No panic or anything. Its more like "welp, I guess we're having another one" 

And yeah, we've been there done that too. Twice. We are the Bob Ross of parents. We dont make mistakes, we have happy accidents.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> We are both pretty resigned to it. No panic or anything. Its more like "welp, I guess we're having another one"
> 
> And yeah, we've been there done that too. Twice. We are the Bob Ross of parents. We dont make mistakes, we have happy accidents.


Do I have to feel guilty that I laughed my ass off at that?? 

But all joking aside, as a maternity nurse, Id recommend a vasectomy, tubal ligation, or a Mirena IUD (which has the added benefit of stopping periods for a lot of women) as all have the highest rates of success. Not 100% but only one thing does...and I doubt you want to use that.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> Do I have to feel guilty that I laughed my ass off at that??
> 
> But all joking aside, as a maternity nurse, Id recommend a vasectomy, tubal ligation, or a Mirena IUD (which has the added benefit of stopping periods for a lot of women) as all have the highest rates of success. Not 100% but only one thing does...and* I doubt you want to use that.*


I can think of 3. Castration, abstinence, and abortion. 

1) I like by member and I like that pleasure he gives me.

2) I love my wife, and I like really enjoy the pleasure I bring her.

3) I have a moral compass that is still somewhat intact. Taking another's life for my own convenience is beyond disgusting behaviour for any human.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

So far the year has gone well. Besides homeschooling, I had a total disk replacement on L5 S1, and am still in the 'don't do any BLT (bending, lifting, twisting) phase'. My back feels great, the 4" incision in my abdomen has healed, and the future looks bright. I will soon be able to begin building up my endurance to do things that I had given up over the years due to lower back pain.

Plus, we're closer to our dream of moving to a wetter and cooler state close to the ocean where things will be green and we can have an amazing vegie and flower garden, along with fruit and nut trees!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> We are both pretty resigned to it. No panic or anything. Its more like "welp, I guess we're having another one"
> 
> And yeah, we've been there done that too. Twice. We are the Bob Ross of parents. We dont make mistakes, we have happy accidents.


Sometimes I am amazed that we didn't have an accident. Three planned children all conceived straight away, I must have been very fertile. :surprise:


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Found out a couple days ago my wife is unexpectedly pregnant. Shaping up to be a wild ride of a year for us. :wtf:


Congratulatioins! How old is your youngest child? How old are you and your wife?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

highwood said:


> So how has 2019 been so far for you all? For me nothing great kind of an off year for some reason....seems like more stressors for myself and others. Don't know how to explain it just everything seems a little off since the beginning of the year.....


2019 has been GREAT! Lots of things coming together.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Araucaria said:


> Congratulatioins! How old is your youngest child? How old are you and your wife?


Kids are 9&10 my wife and I are both 35.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Sometimes I am amazed that we didn't have an accident. Three planned children all conceived straight away, I must have been very fertile. :surprise:


We beat birth control with our daughter. Not sure what that says about my swimmers and her fertility. Not to mention I jerk off all the time between sex, and was smoking loads of pot back then. Figured I'd be working with an unloaded gun. I've been blessed with a good set of nuts.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> So far, quite excellent.
> 
> Marriage, career, health; all rockin'!


I second this.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

It's been a pretty great year so far. It has been really busy, but in a good way. A few crazy things that are good.

Really looking forward to it settling down once our house is finished and my wife's business is fully transitioned to being in the house.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

2019 so far for me... exhausting and challenging, along with growing and progressing. Essentially, fairly typical life moments. I feel bewildered that it's only April - and simultaneously surprised that it's already April. I've received two varied and promoted secondments through work which are great experiences for learning. However separate to this, the work demands on the team is a bit nuts. That's the exhausting and challenging part. Then, along with university study and other life stuff, I caused myself to be at risk of burn-out. Recognizing this, I sought a couple of counseling sessions. Found this more helpful that anticipated, then put several things (tangible, and thought process) into action for a renewed perspective. And that's the growing and progressing part. I'm bringing myself back to a healthier balance, with a husband who anchors me. 

So... it's only April / it's already April!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Found out a couple days ago my wife is unexpectedly pregnant. Shaping up to be a wild ride of a year for us. :wtf:


Buckle up!

And congrats!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

A good friend of mine who's youngest was 13 at the time, was blessed with a "happy accident".

She's about 7 now.

They're doing great!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

2019 in my neck of the woods has been rather crappy thus far. There’ve been good point as well, but for most part, crappy. Not only for me, but for a lot of my friends and family as well.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This year has been decent for me so far. Last year was also pretty even keel, especially after coming off three awful years, 2014-2017. I'll take it!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

2019 has been really good overall. Yes, there have been some stressors and dips, but lots of doors opening and blessings too.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome for those that are having a great year.

Mine is getting better I hope!

I have to admit most of the stress is other stuff that people are dealing with and I kind of take it on...but want to stop doing that! 

Some things that have gone well this year:

New job promotion!
Working towards finishing school - working towards a business diploma part time!
Getting more in shape!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> 2019 has been really good overall. Yes, there have been some stressors and dips, but lots of doors opening and blessings too.


Yes, I like this, nice way to reframe thinking!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Been very stressful with some hard decisions made. T minus 7 days till I ask my GF to marry me. It’s either going to be a great year or a **** one

I’ll know soon


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

T - 2 days for final court hearing... 

2019 has been ok. Learning to cook, getting more interesting work done, nice apartment, kids doing good, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Kids are 9&10 my wife and I are both 35.


 That's wonderful! We had our first when we were 35 and went on to have 3 more! You can do this! It will be fun for everyone, since your children are old enough to help. They will love Baby Lebowski as much as you do, and will be happy to help...but not during the dark hours of the night.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

The year started out ok, as we got more answers for my daughter's health issues, but turned dark... Now looking at getting a divorce and getting ready for my daughter's surgery. This year sucks...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Araucaria said:


> That's wonderful! We had our first when we were 35 and went on to have 3 more! You can do this! It will be fun for everyone, since your children are old enough to help. They will love Baby Lebowski as much as you do, and will be happy to help...but not during the dark hours of the night.


The only problem I see is we have a 3 bedroom. We don't want to move either. We got about 11 years left to pay this sucker off, and that is the goal. Student loans done in 5 years, another 6 and the house is done. I guess we never use the dining room. Its basically my wife's craft room. Might be the baby room for the first couple of years before someone is going to have to share a room.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Anonymous07 said:


> The year started out ok, as we got more answers for my daughter's health issues, but turned dark... Now looking at getting a divorce and getting ready for my daughter's surgery. This year sucks...


Hang in there. Last year was very hard for my family. Not just my wife and kids, but my extended family. Seemed like a dark cloud was looming over all of us. You will make it through. Better days are ahead. Good wishes your way.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> The year started out ok, as we got more answers for my daughter's health issues, but turned dark... Now looking at getting a divorce and getting ready for my daughter's surgery. This year sucks...


I'm sorry to hear this... you have a lot going on, please take good care of yourself.


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

This year is even better than last year. I have some new goals and am looking forward to getting my second wind.


----------

